# Alpine doe opinions



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is my Alpine doe, I'm new at goats still and wanting to learn all I can about conformation. What are her strong points and weak points? Sorry for lack of show pose pictures, I was the only one in the barn and had to take pics while she ate her hay.
She is purebred French. Born Feburary 2012. She's also pregnant and is forming her FF udder now. approximate due date in late May.




























This last photo was taken last month


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

She looks nice! Long rump, level top line too! Good feet and legs also. Hard to tell on her udder from these pics though


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She needs a little more weight on her and that topline would look a lot better, but it looks pretty good. I like her length, nice long neck, long rump. Overall, she looks like a very nice dairy doe. Lots of dairy character there. The only issue that stands out to me is she toes out and is cow hocked on those rear legs...not much width between those hocks. But overall, a nice looking doe. :thumb:


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks, I will post udder pics when she freshens


----------

